#ubuntu-ports 2006-09-25
<ajw1980> hello
<ajw1980> Is anyone around?
<fabbione> sort of
<ajw1980> i've installed dapper on an itanium 1 machine and gnome-session seg faults.
<fabbione> ajw1980: dunno.. i use my Itanium 2 as server
<fabbione> never executed gnome there i think
<fabbione> or at least i can't remember if i did
<ajw1980> yeah, i kind of figured itaniums weren't used as workstations often.
<fabbione> mine is a ZX2000 ... it has gfx and so on. i just don't have space to plug monitor and goodies
<fabbione> i recall it was installed as Ubuntu desktop when i got it
<fabbione> but i don't remember if it was dapper or breezy 
<fabbione> and i did login once
<fabbione> ajw1980: file a bug anyway.. it might be that lamont will look into it
<fabbione> best would be to see if it still happens in edgy
<ajw1980> ok.  i'll file a bug and try edgy, too.
<tmarble> fabbione: did you see my e-mail?  I basically went back to "install the base system packages" and continued
<tmarble> NOTE: this was not started from fresh with today's boot.img from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/
<tmarble> if you think that's important, I can try it again
#ubuntu-ports 2006-09-26
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> fabbione: ciao
<tmarble> so are you, or David, lacking hardware to find this bug?
<tmarble> not that I can do anything about it... but I thought i'd ask
<fabbione> what bug?
<fabbione> it's not like we have just one :)
<fabbione> let me rephrase that
<fabbione> we have no bugs.. 
<fabbione> the hw just doesn't work
<fabbione> :P
<tmarble> ah. so you're saying it's my problem ;-)
<fabbione> eheh
<fabbione> no seriously.. i have been hacking like mad today
<fabbione> what bug are you talking about?
<tmarble> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#2!
<fabbione> i already fixed that
<fabbione> it's pushed in git but it will take a few days to be uploaded
<fabbione> and i found another bug in the reboot code for the kernel that get trapped by the HV and generate a poweroff error
<tmarble> hmmm yes.. having both those fixes will be nice
<fabbione> i thought that the latter was caused by the former, but i have been proven wrong
<tmarble> for the purpose of debugging, would it make sense to package up linux-image-2.6.17-10-sparc64-smp with these fixes such that I can try them?
<tmarble> i.e. before it becomes a 2.6.17.n release?
<fabbione> i already tested it, but i can upload an image if you want
<tmarble> as I only have this box for little over a week I'd like to get going with it -- if it's not too much trouble
<tmarble> there also would be enormous value in confirming the effectiveness of the fix
<tmarble> if, for some reason, the fix(es) are not sufficient I assume it is better to know that early, right?
<tmarble> So, for example, I don't know if it's possible for me to take the recent boot.img from yesterday at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/
<tmarble> and then point at a non-production mirror (if you prefer) 
<tmarble> then we wouldn't have to wait the 6 hours for ubuntu dinstall, right?
<fabbione> halt..
<fabbione> you are confusing 2 things here
<fabbione> one is the d-i error you saw
<fabbione> that has been addressed yesterday
<tmarble> k
<fabbione> the new image will work just fine
<fabbione> but there might be instability in the mirrors soon
<fabbione> new image will be default in a couple of hours
<tmarble> will it, indeed, be  linux-image-2.6.17-10-sparc64-smp ?
<fabbione> yes, but that image doesn't contain the fix for the CPU lockups yet
<fabbione> so what i suggest to do is:
<tmarble> right -- I confirm the d-i bug is fixed -- install completed nicely
<fabbione> wait tomorrow or thursday for the new image
<fabbione> install
<fabbione> you will see also a login prompt on the console (that was broken when you did the first install)
<fabbione> and then we can install the new kernel with the fix
<fabbione> if the fix will not hit archive before that
<tmarble> ah, so you are saying that  linux-image-2.6.17-11-sparc64-smp *will* include the CPU lockup fix?
<fabbione> it can also be -10- with a version bump
<tmarble> ah - ok
<fabbione> -10- or -9- indicates the ABI version of the kernel
<tmarble> right, my bad
<fabbione> nah that's ok
<fabbione> a lot of people don't grok that easily
<tmarble> I actually do understand upstream vs. debian versions -- just not facile with these package names yet
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> kernel is special in this regard
<tmarble> but, your point is, by tomorrow or thursday we will have a kernel with the CPU lockup fix, right?
<fabbione> no, my point is that by tomorrow or thursday you will get an image that will install and take you to a console
<fabbione> the reason why you didn't get a console was because of a bug in the installer that was fixed today
<tmarble> ok
<fabbione> the kernel with the CPU lock fixed is on my niagara and i can give you a copy
<tmarble> but am I  still going to trip over CPU lockup?
<fabbione> yes right
<fabbione> that's not a big deal
<tmarble> ah - -then I install manually from the console?
<fabbione> exactly
<fabbione> i can also explain to you how to fix your actual install
<tmarble> are you going to give me a .deb
<fabbione> and get a console
<fabbione> yes i will give you a deb
<tmarble> easy enough
<fabbione> if you are bored.. netboot the machine with the installer
<fabbione> get to the partitioner and <go back>
<fabbione> get to the main menu
<tmarble> choose ash
<tmarble> ?
<fabbione> "exit to a shell" or something similar
<fabbione> mount your root somewhere
<tmarble> it's already on /target isn't it?
<fabbione> it's on target if you install
<fabbione> but since you already installed, might as well fix the install
<tmarble> ah -- ok
<fabbione> so if you get to the partitioner, before reformatting anything
<fabbione> get to the shell as i told you
<fabbione> mount / somewhere
<fabbione> in /etc/events.d
<fabbione> add a file called ttyS0
<fabbione> and slam this in it:
<fabbione> start on runlevel-2
<fabbione> start on runlevel-3
<fabbione> start on runlevel-4
<fabbione> start on runlevel-5
<fabbione> stop on shutdown
<fabbione> respawn /sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt102
<fabbione> (actually it's /etc/event.d)
<fabbione> reboot from there
<tmarble> I assume this is under my mount -- not the installer real / , correct?
<fabbione> yes right
<fabbione> under the mount
<tmarble> k
<fabbione> that will give you console access
<tmarble> ah.. good
<fabbione> now i need to finish a couple of silo fixes
<tmarble> then I can install your deb from that
<tmarble> ok
<tmarble> one more, different question please
<fabbione> and i will upload the image on people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/tmarble
<tmarble> k
<tmarble> my colleage wants to boot (from OBP) to a given partition (in his case, parition 4)
<tmarble> I asked him to try this:
<tmarble> ok boot /pci@780/pci@0/pci@9/scsi@0/disk@0,0:d
<tmarble> BUT, it said "file is not executable" 
<tmarble> is there some other way to do this?
<fabbione> did he install silo in the partition? or in the MBR?
<tmarble> i'll ask, hold please
<fabbione> the installer by default uses the MBR iirc
<tmarble> ok... 
<fabbione> to install on the partition you need to do it manually
<fabbione> IIRC with silo -f -t
<fabbione> but he needs to check on the manpage
<fabbione> i really don't remember
<tmarble> I have to read more on silo, but is there any reason I can't add an entry in silo to jump to a partition (that happens to be running Solaris)?
<tmarble> k
<fabbione> yes you can add an entry to silo
<tmarble> any thoughts about supporting grub?
<fabbione> there are some people working on grub2
<tmarble> supposedly grub understands Sun VTOC
<fabbione> but i have no idea about the status
<tmarble> k
<tmarble> nikolay is not responding... please go ahead to work on your silo fixes...
<tmarble> thanks for your help!  let me know when you have a deb for me
<fabbione> it won't take long for the deb
<fabbione> i need to build the kernrel but it takes only a few minutes on Niagara :)
<tmarble> ok... i'll try to get the console thing fixed now
<fabbione> btw.. tell Nikolay that i didn't forget about his gcc/linking issue
<fabbione> i just had no time to work on it
<fabbione> silo booting is beta blocker
<tmarble> yeah -- I have promised to file a bug on that (and he has another kernel NFS bug I need to file too)
<fabbione> /usr/bin/make -j512 EXTRAVERSION=-10-sparc64-smp  ARCH=sparc64 \
<fabbione>                              image
<fabbione> almost there :)
<fabbione> that -j512 makes things go *slightly* faster :)
<tmarble> I had trouble on install components -- skipping to detect disks
<fabbione> they are changing the kernel bits in the archive as we speak
<tmarble> i figured that... jumped to ash too early .. /dev/sdb was not known
<fabbione> eheh
<tmarble> mounted
<fabbione> nice
<fabbione> kernel is almost ready
<fabbione> testing one more fix
<tmarble> don't have /etc/event.d
<tmarble> shall i mkdir
<fabbione> it has to be there
<fabbione> are you chrooted in /target or using real /etc ?
<tmarble> does this look right (sorry for the flood):
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # pwd                                                             
<tmarble> /mnt/etc/event.d
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # cat ttyS0
<tmarble> start on runlevel-2
<tmarble> start on runlevel-3
<tmarble> start on runlevel-4
<tmarble> start on runlevel-5
<tmarble> stop on shutdown
<tmarble> respawn /sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt102
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # 
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # mount
<tmarble> none on /proc type proc (rw)
<tmarble> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<tmarble> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<tmarble> tmpfs on /.dev type tmpfs (rw)
<tmarble> /dev/sdb on /mnt type ext3 (rw,data=ordered)
<fabbione>  /mnt/event.d ??
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # 
<fabbione>  /etc/event.d ?
<tmarble> that's ash that is confused -- hence the pwd
<fabbione>  /mnt/etc/event.d
<fabbione> that directory has to be there
<fabbione> what's in there?
<fabbione> is it empty?
<tmarble> no, I just added ttyS0
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # ls -al
<tmarble> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         1024 Sep 26 16:04 .
<tmarble> drwxr-xr-x    4 root     root         1024 Sep 26 16:04 ..
<tmarble> -rw-r--r--    1 root     root          138 Sep 26 16:06 ttyS0
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # cat ttyS0
<tmarble> start on runlevel-2
<tmarble> start on runlevel-3
<fabbione> no
<tmarble> start on runlevel-4
<tmarble> start on runlevel-5
<tmarble> stop on shutdown
<fabbione> there is something wrong here
<tmarble> respawn /sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt102
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # 
<fabbione> that dir is full of stuff
<fabbione> ls
<fabbione> control-alt-delete  rc0       rc0-poweroff  rc2  rc4  rc6         rcS          sulogin  tty2  tty4  tty6
<fabbione> logd                rc0-halt  rc1           rc3  rc5  rc-default  rcS-sulogin  tty1     tty3  tty5  ttyS0
<fabbione> do you have /mnt/etc/inittab ?
<tmarble> /mnt/event.d # ls -l /mnt/etc/inittab
<tmarble> ls: /mnt/etc/inittab: No such file or directory
<tmarble> something is weird
<fabbione> no
<fabbione> it's all wrong
<fabbione> do you have /etc ?
<fabbione> or did you mount /boot by mistake?
<tmarble> perhaps.. let me try again
<tmarble> my bad
<tmarble> /tmp/5/etc/event.d # mount | grep /dev/sdb5
<tmarble> /dev/sdb5 on /tmp/5 type ext3 (rw,data=ordered)
<tmarble> /tmp/5/etc/event.d # ls
<tmarble> control-alt-delete  rc2                 sulogin
<tmarble> logd                rc3                 tty1
<tmarble> rc-default          rc4                 tty2
<tmarble> rc0                 rc5                 tty3
<tmarble> rc0-halt            rc6                 tty4
<tmarble> rc0-poweroff        rcS                 tty5
<tmarble> rc1                 rcS-sulogin         tty6
<tmarble> /tmp/5/etc/event.d # 
<tmarble> /tmp/5/etc/event.d # cat ttyS0                                                 
<tmarble> start on runlevel-2
<tmarble> start on runlevel-3
<tmarble> start on runlevel-4
<tmarble> start on runlevel-5
<tmarble> stop on shutdown
<tmarble> respawn /sbin/getty -L ttyS0 9600 vt102
<tmarble> /tmp/5/etc/event.d # 
<tmarble> Correct?
<fabbione> looks much better now :)
<tmarble> ok
<tmarble> now umount and reboot?
<fabbione> yeps
<tmarble> k
<fabbione> i am booting the test kernel for you
* tmarble steps away to get lunch before conference calls begin in 30 min
* tmarble back
<fabbione> tmarble: you eat too fast
<tmarble> no.. i just got the food -- will eat during the ConCall :-(
<fabbione> oh
<fabbione> i am reliefed i am not the only one :)
<tmarble> i'm booting into solaris on sysdisk0 on reboots ....
<tmarble> i thought I could set this in OBP:
<tmarble> setenv auto-boot false
<tmarble> but it doesn't like that/
<tmarble> {7} ok setenv auto-boot? false
<tmarble> auto-boot? =            false
<tmarble> there is already one there now?
<fabbione> i didn't notice
<fabbione> yeah but i am testing one with an extra fix
<tmarble> ah
<fabbione> that one is useable
<tmarble> OK ...last time it stopped here, I pressed <return> and it continued...... is it normal to stop here?
<tmarble> Rebooting with command: boot disk1
<tmarble> Boot device: /pci@780/pci@0/pci@9/scsi@0/disk@1  File and args: 
<tmarble> SILO Version 1.4.12
<tmarble> boot: boot: 
<fabbione> it's normal.. but there is a timeout
<tmarble> just press return now, then?
<fabbione> it gives you time to chose the kernel or otherwise it will go by itself
<fabbione> yeah
<tmarble> Ubuntu edgy (development branch) blade220 ttyS0     
<tmarble> Linux blade220 2.6.17-9-sparc64-smp #2 SMP Fri Sep 22 04:57:24 UTC 2006 sparc64 
<tmarble> root@blade220:~# 
<tmarble> I'm ready
<fabbione> yeah i am doing the last boot.. only a few minutes (hopefully)
<fabbione> but you can start using that one to avoid CPU lockups
<tmarble> no worries -- now I can at least repair this system
<tmarble> i'll wait
<fabbione> uploading the new version now
<tmarble> cool
<fabbione> tmarble: can you please get somebody to look at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/62485 ?
<fabbione> it would be enough to know what the hell that message from the HV means
<tmarble> hold on
<fabbione> note that it doesn't happen with the old dapper kernel
<fabbione> only on edgy
<fabbione> and the kernel is on people
<tmarble> So, I added the deb....
<tmarble> it looks like silo is set for 
<tmarble> image=/vmlinuz
<tmarble> and the link was updated
<tmarble>  vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-sparc64-smp
<tmarble> so, just reboot, right?
<fabbione> yes but make sure you have vmlinux.old pointing to the old kernel
<fabbione> just in case
<fabbione> after that.. reboot
<tmarble> it does
<tmarble> so , in case of trouble do.... boot: vmlinux.old
<fabbione> LinuxOLD
<fabbione> there is an alias set in silo.conf
<tmarble> right.. just saw that in silo.conf
<fabbione> at silo: you can tab
<fabbione> and see what images are available
<tmarble> ok
<fabbione> last reboot and i am off for today
<tmarble> ok
<fabbione> 15 hours in the day.. i am dead tired
<tmarble> i can't understand???
<fabbione> 15 hours of work today.. i am dead tired
<tmarble> thanks so much -- I'm rebooting now
<fabbione> no problem at all
<fabbione> you might get that HV error
<fabbione> as i did show you in the bug
<fabbione> the machine might poweroff
<fabbione> i should also get some new OBP for my T2000
<fabbione> but that can wait tomorrow
<tmarble> yes you should
<fabbione> tmarble: can you send me a link with the latest crack?
<tmarble> what should i do about the HV bug?
<tmarble> sure
<fabbione> i need to know what that error means
<tmarble> it was in an e-mail i sent you
<tmarble> ok
<fabbione> checking in the emails
<fabbione> ah no
<fabbione> you gave it to me here on IRC
<fabbione> and i did install that update
<fabbione> i need to check fi there are new ones
<tmarble> 123482-02
<fabbione> hmm
<fabbione> noi can't find it
<fabbione> in my url list i mean
<tmarble> ok hold on
<fabbione> i have it now
<fabbione> it's years i don't do sysadm on solaris, but i still remember how to search on sun.com :)
<fabbione> http://sunsolve.sun.com/search/document.do?assetkey=1-21-123482-02-1
<tmarble> right
<fabbione> Wed Sep 13 12:26:54 MDT 2006
<fabbione> 6437802 JBI Fatal HV error should not happen when I/O protection is on
<fabbione> that smells like it
<tmarble> had to powercycle my box... still waiting 
<fabbione> yeah i told you
<fabbione> it's annoying
<fabbione> anyway i am off
<fabbione> the kernel will boot fine
<fabbione> thanks for the help
<tmarble> I did init 0 from the older kernel
<tmarble> no worries... take care... have a good rest
<fabbione> cya tomorrow
<tmarble> k
#ubuntu-ports 2006-09-27
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> fabbione: ciao!
<tmarble> so i'm wondering what kind of an interim solution we can provide for folks -- that is ideally simpler than what you and I had to go through
<tmarble> and can you share the edgy schedule?  beta?  FCS/GA?
<fabbione> at the moment, none.. once beta is out it will take a day or two to have working netbootable images and cd images
<fabbione> the edgy schedule is on the wiki.. let me find it
<fabbione> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<fabbione> or better
<fabbione> beta will work on almost all machine != Niagara
<fabbione> after beta we will get everybody happy
<tmarble> ok -- so the key is we will make the final freeze dates (whew!)
<tmarble> I understand Dave's desire to pinpoint the e1000 driver, but IMHO we really should advocate OPB upgrade in the release notes anyway
<fabbione> we want both
<fabbione> if we can get the e1000 fix the better
<fabbione> otherwise upgrade the OBP
<tmarble> life is completely crazy, but I really, really hope to document as much of this as possible
<tmarble> esp. the OBP upgrade
<tmarble> because we want people to have a good experience
<tmarble> one of the frustrations now is that we have a very popular T2000 try and buy program, but your company and mine have yet to work out a support plan for T&B customers
<tmarble> this is a shame for both of us
<tmarble> you and I documenting what we know (on the wiki) will go a long way to making these prospects happier
<fabbione> yes i fully agree
<fabbione> that's something we need to discuss with other sun guys when we will hit San Fran in November
<tmarble> i'm so tempted to try to get to the bay area for that... it's very political on my side... but i think it would be good...
<fabbione> i think you should
<fabbione> do you know Simon Phibbs?
<tmarble> oh yes
<tmarble> I just signed his GPG key :-)
<tmarble> and uploaded it'
<tmarble> Phipps
<tmarble> aka webmink
<fabbione> yeah.. he is also interested in coming there
<fabbione> you should probably talk to him
<fabbione> does he irc?
<tmarble> i'm going to compose a big internal mail on our solving this bug, with Simon and others in CC:  -- i'll make a plug for it
<tmarble> yes -- webmink
<fabbione> he is not online right now
<fabbione> * webmink :No such nick/channel
<tmarble> i know -- i'm pinging him out of band
<fabbione> ok
<tmarble> webmink: welcome and thanks for joining us
<fabbione> hey webmink 
<webmink> Howdy
<fabbione> <- Fabio M. Di Nitto
<fabbione> welcome
<tmarble> fabionne and i have some great news to share (i'm composing a sun internal e-mail now)
<fabbione> tmarble: we do?
<tmarble> we have succeeded to get Ubuntu Edgy to run on T2000 rev2 RoHS Ontario+ !!!
<fabbione> oh yeah.. well we need to get dapper to run there too
<fabbione> but at least we know what to look at
<tmarble> thanks to Matt Keep getting me the box (and lots of other support) we have gotten past some of the nastiest   problems
<tmarble> I'm going make a plug in my annoucement, and to you know, that we both try to attend the Ubuntu dev summit in the Bay Area early nov
<webmink> Excellent
<webmink> OK
<webmink> I have a bunch of OpenSolaris folk attending too
<fabbione> webmink: i did reply to Mark email to start laying down sparc stuff for edgy+1
<tmarble> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/58
<webmink> OK, cool
<fabbione> webmink: should we arrange a meeting here on IRC next week to start brainstorming?
<fabbione> tmarble: ^^that's for you too
<tmarble> so feel free to pile on my thread (after I press Send)
<webmink> :-)
<webmink> k
<tmarble> webmink: I realize you are extraordinarily busy -- thanks for joining us for this announcement
<webmink> No worries
<webmink> I am just sipping coffee & reading Linus' comments on GPL v3 :-)
<fabbione> ehhe
* tmarble looking forward to the blog entry :-)
<webmink> It's really strange being more positive about it than the kernel team :-)
<tmarble> it's amazing how the term *freedom* has become overloaded
<fabbione> it's amazing that people working on the same stuff can't agree on what they want
<webmink> Well, congrats on the T2000 fix, very impressive :-)
<fabbione> webmink: we didn't really fix nothing ourself..
<webmink> I look forward to seeing it in Dapper
<fabbione> we believed it was an IRQ routing issue
<webmink> Yeah, yeah, humility :-)
<fabbione> instead it is a mpt/sas bug
<fabbione> no i am serious this time
<fabbione> the one in .15 is buggy and needs an update
<fabbione> the in .17 works
<fabbione> major issue is that the fix is about 300KB of diff
<tmarble> dapper = 2.6.15, edgy = 2.6.17
<fabbione> that makes the backport really scary
<webmink> Hmmm
<webmink> OK
<fabbione> the fix will be to get that thing in dapper
<fabbione> at least we know what's the problem
<fabbione> at least..one of them
<fabbione> the other one is that i would have loved to have seen this hw for testing at least a couple of weeks before getting bug reports from user
<fabbione> or to know that it was coming
<webmink> Yeah, that sucks
<webmink> We had a staffing change over the financial year end
<fabbione> we will need to work on this channel in SanFran
<fabbione> and layout some better communication channels 
<tmarble> do you guys know if David has a T2000 RoHS (rev2)?
<webmink> Yes.  You know Barton George?
<fabbione> yeah.. it happens.. we can do better
<fabbione> tmarble: no, Rev 1
<webmink> He's on my staff and has the job of making all that work
<fabbione> no, never heard of him
<webmink> He'll be down atthe Summit too
<fabbione> i am usually in contact with John J. and Greg O.
<webmink> He talks to Mark mainly I think
<fabbione> ok cool
<fabbione> yeah probably
<webmink> Let's get a huddle together of the folk who can fix things :-)
<fabbione> btw Mark is sabdfl here on this IRC network
<fabbione> yeps.. that's why i suggested a dinner
<webmink> I'll try to come down too but I have a pretty full calendar that week
<fabbione> things tends to work better with some wine on the table
<webmink> :-)
<tmarble> uno mezzo litro de vino rosso, per favore!!!
<fabbione> webmink: we will be there in san fran also the week after for a company only meeting. That doesn't close the option for  a dinner that week
<webmink> and a coke for Tiny
<fabbione> tmarble: eheheh
<fabbione> webmink: but ideally we should all meet up at the beginning so we can collect input from everybody to slam in the "track"/docs
<webmink> tmarble: You are upposed to say "Who's Tiny?"
<webmink> so I can say "He's my newt"
<fabbione> ehhe
<tmarble> webmink: sorry -- composing the e-mail
<tmarble> who's Tiny?
<webmink> He's my newt.
<fabbione> tmarble: don't bloat it too much :) just say that it works :)
<webmink> Gotta get the timing better
<fabbione> tmarble: we will open champagne when I get a niagara2 booting
<webmink> Right, gotta run
<fabbione> webmink: thanks for coming
<webmink> Thanks for the headsup
<fabbione> take care and i hope to see you soon
<tmarble> fabbione: you must realize this is to help shift priorities internally -- a little marketing never hurts!
<fabbione> tmarble: ahhh ok :)
<tmarble> webmink: thanks
* webmink departs, whistling
#ubuntu-ports 2006-09-28
<tmarble> fabbione: ping
#ubuntu-ports 2007-09-27
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> fabbione: buongiorno!
<fabbione> how you doing+
<fabbione> ?
<tmarble> ok  (I'll be better after breakfast!)
<fabbione> ehhe
<fabbione> enjoy :)
* tmarble back in a bit
<tmarble> fabbione: did beta go out today as expected?
<jbailey> tmarble: There was an announcement from Steve already.
<tmarble> jbailey: Jeff!
<jbailey> Tom!
<tmarble> on your 20% time :)
<jbailey> tmarble: Whyever are you in -ports? =)
<jbailey> tmarble: Yessir =)
<jbailey> Will I see you in Boston?
<tmarble> 'cause the employer who stamps the logo on my paycheck has hardware that is certified for an Ubuntu port :)
<jbailey> Sparc's in main, isn't it?
<jbailey> -ports is generally for us second class citizens.
<jbailey> PPC, HPPA, IA64.
<jbailey> But your'e welcome to hang with us. =)
<tmarble> ... and I can usually find you and Fabio here...
<tmarble> ARM?
<tmarble> i like -ports  (even if just a lurker)
<jbailey> No arm port yet that I know of.  I'd love to do one, but I think if we do it should be a test of a QEMU-based port.
<tmarble> w.r.t. beantown... no plans atm
<tmarble> cheaper than *real* hardware
<jbailey> More thinking that a quad-core 3ghz box with qemu should do the job nicely, take up 1u in some datacentre, and at this point might even be faster.
<tmarble> [OT]  so is Facebook powered by Ubuntu? =)
<jbailey> It's also handy because it's possible to validate the builds against real hardware.
<jbailey> As a nice testbed for doing builds on systems where that's not actually possible.
<jbailey> tmarble: Dunno.  But I walked past their offices in Palo Alto.
<jbailey> I doubt the 5% acquisition would be to convert them. =)
<tmarble> hehe
<jbailey> I buy more the theory that they would required the WIndows Live! login.
<tmarble> ick
<fabbione> tmarble: yeps it did
<fabbione> jbailey: i am getting an arm box at AllHands
<jbailey> fabbione: For starting a port?
<fabbione> jbailey: well i can do whatever i want
<jbailey> Handy.
<fabbione> ideally we could setup the qemu build and I can use that as target
<jbailey> I wonder if any of my mobile devices are arms.
<lamont> jbailey: speaking of java... who was working on the hppa-stack-alignment bug?
<jbailey> lamont: Carlos said he'd look at it after the private futex stuff.
<lamont> his patch is relative to some significantly changed code... I'm going to just manually re-implement it against our current glibc
#ubuntu-ports 2009-09-21
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> c/
